# First Catch Ever!!



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Well after 5 years of being intimidated by the "art" of trapping, my cousin and I hooked up with my buddy who has been doing it a few years and had him take us with him on his line to see the basic sets, sign, etc....

I picked up a few traps, got my paws on some hand me down used traps, and we found a spot we had stumbled upon a few years ago while out riding around.

Sun afternoon we set 6 traps (5-330's and a leghold/drowner), last night we went to check the line and the first two traps were tripped by debris, as the recent rain had rose the water about 2 foot. So after seing he first 2, we were pretty much expecting all them to be full of sticks and leaves, but the foothold was still set, the next 330 was good to go and the next 330 (or holder upper sticks) was no where to be seen from the bank so in we went. As my cousin felt around for the trap, I grabbed the anchor wire and started pulling..... At he other end was a battle scarred beaver, about 35-40#. :coolgleam 

So we pulled him up and went to check my last set. I climbed in the water and again couldn't see the trap due to the high water, so I grabbed the anchor line and started pulling. At the end of that one was about a 25-30# beaver.:coolgleam 

We reset the tripped ones and can't wait to check again. 

I can't beleive I waited so long to try trapping. What a feeling when I pulled that beaver on the set I put out....:woohoo1: :bouncy:


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice work!!!

Congrats on the Beavers


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

It sure is a lot of fun. I wish I could check a trap line every day. Good luck with tomorrows check.


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I can't beleive I waited so long to try trapping. What a feeling when I pulled that beaver on the set I put out...


I hear you on that...I picked up some "used" traps last spring and gave it a try this spring and been having a great time....3 beavers and 2 rats...Going to check them is like Christmas morning...


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

CONGRAT'S!!Be very carefull,BEAVER FEVER is very easy to catch:lol: [I have VERY bad case of it myself]


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of the two we caught (2 bigger beavers on the right), and 2 more smaller beaver and 2 rats we caught last night on another line.

Me on the right, my cousin on the left.

It's to late........I'm hooked.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Alright, congratulations on the great catches!!!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pic of the spring Beavers you guys!
Keep em comin.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Had a nice treat last night while checking my line. The first trap I came to (Coni 330) had been tripped, and when I climbed in the water, I had a beautiful otter.:woohoo1:  :coolgleam 

I can't lie, I did do a small happy dance right in the creek.....


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Those smaller beaver make an excellent meal. Just roast like the Thanksgiving turkey. Get em dressed asap after catching.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> The first trap I came to (Coni 330) had been tripped, and when I climbed in the water, I had a beautiful otter...


Congratulations on your first otter!!!    

Now lets see some pics!  

That must have been a huge surprise...but now you've learned that otter will find their way into your beaver sets, since they share the same environment and travel routes.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Northcountry said:


> Congratulations on your first otter!!!
> 
> Now lets see some pics!
> 
> That must have been a huge surprise...but now you've learned that otter will find their way into your beaver sets, since they share the same environment and travel routes.


Pics will be coming. All I had was a disposable camera.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I take it the you had a Damage Control permit to take the Rats. 
I have alot around me and was wondering how you get one of those permits.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

ArrowHawk said:


> I take it the you had a Damage Control permit to take the Rats.


You are allowed to take up to ten _incidental_ muskrat in your beaver sets, so he didnt necessarily need any special permit to possess them. 

Those little buggers have a way of swimming through 330's set in runs, so I spread my triggers far apart or bend them low to let the rats get through.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Did not know that.
But still how do you get one of the Damage Control Permits.
Sorry not trying to highjack the thread.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I guess we were doubly safe.  

The rats actually were indeed caught on a damage control site, in sets placed by a CO (my buddy), who is kind of teaching me trapping ins/outs. We tagged along to help check his line and see how/where he had placed his sets. However like was already stated, each trapper is allowed 10 rats caught in the beaver/otter season. The 10 is on a "on your honor" system (no tags).


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Nevermind
I found out how to get a "Damage Control Permit" on my own.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Finally got the disposable camera developed from my rookie season.

:coolgleam 

First Beavers












First Otter


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice pics of your first catch. Looks like the virus has caught you like the rest of us.


Griff


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

*Nice!!!* 

Great catches and great pics.


Thanks for posting these...sure are a sight for sore eyes in the middle of summer.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Rusty,

Congratulations on some great success on your first trapping season! Your smile speaks for itself.

Continued good luck on your future traplines!


----------

